# Travelling with iPad



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

We'll be leaving on our long journey across Canada and the States in just a week. Thought I'd check in here with any hints on travelling with an iPad. I have the 3G and was wondering if there's any reason to shut off Cellular Data at any time. Is there such a thing as Roaming Usage? I'll be using Navigon quite a bit and will fire up Maps once in a while to get satellite imagery. Once I get into the States, I'll visit an AT&T store to get a micro SIM card. Not sure what form of payment they take.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

csonni said:


> We'll be leaving on our long journey across Canada and the States in just a week. Thought I'd check in here with any hints on travelling with an iPad. I have the 3G and was wondering if there's any reason to shut off Cellular Data at any time. Is there such a thing as Roaming Usage? I'll be using Navigon quite a bit and will fire up Maps once in a while to get satellite imagery. Once I get into the States, I'll visit an AT&T store to get a micro SIM card. Not sure what form of payment they take.


I just finished a 10 day trip to the east coast ( staying with relatives-not continuous driving place to place), but I'm amazed at how I haven't missed the MBP at all.

I loaded up a few videos for the kids for rainy days along with a good drawing app. I also made sure to havd the web info for checking my better-half's web mail. 

Having just the WiFi version, I also carry an Airport Express. 
I would think that the 3G will cost roaming if your in or near the US before you swap SIMs, but you should be able to turn off roaming access. 

The only other thing I did in prep for our trip was to set up the grandparents with FaceTime to video chat while we're gone!

Z.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Across Canada isn't a problem (no roaming charges), just in the states. You will need a US credit card tied to a registered US address for service in the US.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I know I had some of this post in another post.
I just called AT&T and they said they could do most of the account over the phone with both an IMEI# and an ICCID# from my iPad, until they realized I already had service with Bell Canada. She said a US Apple Store could take care of the service for me. I suppose I would just have to deactivate (remove SIM?) my Bell service and install an AT&T SIM card. Is this something I could get done at Apple?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Not sure about swapping from Bell to ATT, but Apple should be able to do that. As for using Navigon, it uses zero data, as it only uses the GPS in the iPad, so you won't incure any charges for using it. If I'm not mistaken, you can even have data turned off, and Navigon will work. Might want to try it out


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've already used Navigon and I like it most out of all the other navigation apps I have. 
I'm wondering if Best Buy can do the same thing for me that Apple could.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Other than mobile-streetmaps.com, can someone recommend other street / road map apps for the iPad that you can use locally without 3G or WiFi access? Is there any apps that would have complete US and Canada road maps? Might take a lot of memory.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I use Navigon. Complete coverage in Canada and US.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

csonni said:


> Other than mobile-streetmaps.com, can someone recommend other street / road map apps for the iPad that you can use locally without 3G or WiFi access? Is there any apps that would have complete US and Canada road maps? Might take a lot of memory.


NAV-FREE US and Canada


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Those 2 apps are acting really flukey for me. Can't get any searches done at all. It keeps telling me it needs a data connection.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

csonni said:


> Those 2 apps are acting really flukey for me. Can't get any searches done at all. It keeps telling me it needs a data connection.


Sounds weird. I used Navigon only a few days ago traveling from Utah to Toronto. I also used it extensively while living in Utah for the last 10 months. No data required.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

No, Navigon works great for me. It's the Nav Free apps.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Macified said:


> You will need a US credit card tied to a registered US address for service in the US.


Correct, however I have read that ATT has accepted American Express from some Canadians. You can use a prepaid US CC that you can purchase at many retail outlets in the States and use it to purchase data directly from the iPad _after_ you have installed an ATT iPad Sim. 



csonni said:


> Once I get into the States, I'll visit an AT&T store to get a micro SIM card. Not sure what form of payment they take.


iPad micro Sims are different than regular iPhone micro Sims & I have read that ATT does not have iPad Sims (because all iPads in the US already come with ATT Sims preinstalled). You'll probably have to visit an Apple store to get the correct ATT iPad Sim.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Z06jerry said:


> Correct, however I have read that ATT has accepted American Express from some Canadians. You can use a prepaid US CC that you can purchase at many retail outlets in the States and use it to purchase data directly from the iPad _after_ you have installed an ATT iPad Sim.
> 
> 
> 
> iPad micro Sims are different than regular iPhone micro Sims & I have read that ATT does not have iPad Sims (because all iPads in the US already come with ATT Sims preinstalled). You'll probably have to visit an Apple store to get the correct ATT iPad Sim.


I picked up an iPad sim from AT&T when I moved south last August. The only reason I couldn't activate data was that my US address isn't registered in the US postal service database (they don't service the area). If the address isn't in the database, AT&T system won't allow activation. The guy in the AT&T store tried talking to activations but they were too lazy to try and fix the problem.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Got it settled, I think. I have an appointment set up at the Apple Store in Ann Arbor, MI. They will give me an AT&T micro SIM card for no charge. I will then activate it in my iPad using my in-law's US credit card. It sounds a little tricky in getting it set up with those IMEI and ICC numbers. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Macified said:


> The only reason I couldn't activate data was that my US address isn't registered in the US postal service database (they don't service the area). If the address isn't in the database, AT&T system won't allow activation. The guy in the AT&T store tried talking to activations but they were too lazy to try and fix the problem.


Apparently if you use a US prepaid VISA card for activation you can than use any valid US address to sign up with AT&T for Data. Some people have even reported using 1 Infinite Loop Cupertino, CA. The key is to use the prepaid CC.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I wonder if they sell those prepaid Visa cards in the malls? That might be the way to go. Is there any fees to those? If so, using my wife's parents credit card may be the best bet.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

csonni said:


> I wonder if they sell those prepaid Visa cards in the malls? That might be the way to go. Is there any fees to those? If so, using my wife's parents credit card may be the best bet.


Any Wallgreens will have them.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

There is an activation fee of about $5. I don't know if the charge changes based on the card value. The only other charges are for keeping the card once activated; they take some small amount every month until nothing is left. 

You need Internet access to set the card up with a name and address and then it's good to go. Some services don't accept the prepaids as they aren't a solid future payment option.


----------



## NFtoBC (Jun 24, 2011)

Try Copilot Live. A bit rough around the edges, but competent for most of the trips I have tried. Needs no connection to the net to work, though acquiring a signal if you have travelled some distance into the abyss may take some time.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Macified said:


> There is an activation fee of about $5. I don't know if the charge changes based on the card value. The only other charges are for keeping the card once activated; they take some small amount every month until nothing is left.
> 
> You need Internet access to set the card up with a name and address and then it's good to go. Some services don't accept the prepaids as they aren't a solid future payment option.


Solid future payment is what they want. Perfectly said. Like they do on my Canadian Rogers account. They just continue to bill me and let me know via email that they have done so (until I tell them to stop). I can stop and start my data plan month to month.
I would like to know of someone who really did set up an AT & T iPad data plan for the travel in the US.

I had to pay $15 for an iPad sim card at an AT&T store, but no luck with my CDN CC and Canadian address. The manager tried to activate my iPad right at the AT&T store in Las Vegas last year...no luck. We also tried a valid US address (the store address, if memory serves my correctly). I believe that the CC must have a valid US address hooked up to it.

Anyone actually have success? Not hear say, or a friend of a friend or just BS ing.

It really is worth the activation fee and sim card charge if you stay for a couple of weeks in the US as many US hotels charge anywhere from $10-$15 a 24 hr period for internet access, which of course is really not as secure as your own data plan would be.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just found out that my prepaid Bell account for my cell phone doesn't have roaming features. So, outside of Canada, all I have is my iPad. I notice there is a phone number attached to the iPad with my Bell account. Is there ay way to get the iPad to function as a cell phone, to where someone can actually call you? As long as I had it on, is there a way someone could call from a land line phone to my Skype app on the iPad? What other apps would there be to allow the iPad to function more like a phone?


----------



## NFtoBC (Jun 24, 2011)

You could buy a online (formerly skype-in) number which would allow folks to call from a landline. You might also look at other VOIP clients for your iPad and set up a VOIP account with a Canadian local number. OR for about $20 - $30, you can pick up a prepaid phone once you cross the border, and use it for your travels.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

*US Prepaid Visas*

Make sure you check carefully that it is a prepaid credit card. There are so many different kinds I found out. I tried one from Target and it didn't work. I got one from Walmart and it worked. One thing the card has to offer is a website where you can go and plug in your "US" address. I just used the address of the hotel.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Can anyone recommend a good VOIP app that simply works? I have never checked into VOIP, so this is all new to me. What's the best way to set up an account? I see iCall may be a good solution. Any word on this one?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm trying out Line2 right now. I had to enter a South Dakota (where we're heading) area code since Line2 doesn't do Newfoundland and Labrador numbers presently. I called the (605) number given me from my land line and, sure enough, the iPad rang. Hope there's no hidden fees.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

switch said:


> Make sure you check carefully that it is a prepaid credit card. There are so many different kinds I found out. I tried one from Target and it didn't work. I got one from Walmart and it worked. One thing the card has to offer is a website where you can go and plug in your "US" address. I just used the address of the hotel.


A US prepaid Visa from Walmart. 
Not to be nosey, but how much did you buy?
I'm just wondering if all that is necessary is at least 1 months credit on your PP Visa, like $20 or so?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

I bought a $50 dollar one because I think one month of service from ATT was like $30 and the lower denomination for the card was too low. I figured I'd use the rest to buy apps and such... 

but word to the wise, I bought a whole bunch of apps using the prepaid credit card, thinking that iTunes would stop me once I reached the card limit. Well iTunes seems to process the purchases in batches and not in real time so I ended up owing Apple more money. But they forgave me the amount because I was caught in a payment limbo. They needed me to pay with a US form of payment which I no longer had and they could not use iTunes US credits I loaded hoping that would do.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

An update now that we are in the States. I finally got to my Genius Bar appointment in Ann Arbor, Michigan. The Apple guy said he couldn't do anything for me since their AT&T cards are stricly for their use. I stepped out rather discouraged and spoke with an AT&T guy just outside of the Apple store. He had another Apple rep come out, gave and installed for me a new AT&T card and let me set it up on my own, using my in-laws payment info. Worked like a charm. I wasn't too impresses with Apple's lack on knowledge othis issue. They had confirmed it all to me on the phone several weeks earlier but couldn't remember that.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My account with AT&T has worked flawlessly. I must say I'm quite surprised with the broad coverage and good reception. Right now we're driving though the middle of South Dakota where you'd think there'd be no cellular coverage. I've got a solid 3 bars with good Internet speed. Good stuff.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Be careful that you're not running up the son-in-law's (or someone's bill). Cellular data is never free.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

No problem with that. The agreement is that I'll reimburse him with what I use. Looks like 2 gigs of data should do per month. Some will be wasted on month 2 as we'll be back into Canada before the 2nd month is up. Wish any leftover from the previous month would carry over.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Something I need to know before too long.
Will there be any problem with swapping SIM cards over a period of a week? I will be entering Canada for a week, where I will swap the AT&T out for the Bell and then, when returning to the States for a week, swap the AT&T back in, and then, in another week, replace the AT&T with the Bell. Should I expect any glitches?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

csonni said:


> Something I need to know before too long.
> Will there be any problem with swapping SIM cards over a period of a week? I will be entering Canada for a week, where I will swap the AT&T out for the Bell and then, when returning to the States for a week, swap the AT&T back in, and then, in another week, replace the AT&T with the Bell. Should I expect any glitches?


Should be just fine. If you are going to stop using the services after the trip, be sure to run through the credit card removal or cancellation process. When I moved down to the US I was not able to cancel because I couldn't connect to Rogers. I changed my credit card but Rogers kept trying to bill me. I called and told them what was happening and asked if they could cancel the service from their end and had 3 more months of charges before they finally got it cancelled properly and reversed all the outstanding charges.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Yup. I'll be sure to cancel service Just before we enter Canada for the last time.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just returned home to Labrador after 14,500 km of travel. As far as the iPad went, it worked like a charm switching cards. Very pleased with AT&T.


----------



## NFtoBC (Jun 24, 2011)

csonni said:


> Just returned home to Labrador after 14,500 km of travel. As far as the iPad went, it worked like a charm switching cards. Very pleased with AT&T.


14,500 km! I don't drive that far most years! Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Will be going on a 10-day trip to the States (this time flying) and I believe my account with AT&T has expired. Using the same SIM card, will I just go through the same process as I did when first using it, or will I run into trouble since I used the card for which is now an expired account?


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

are you referring to google maps? or is there a program called navigation?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

No. I'm referring to the AT&T SIM card I insert in the iPad tray to use a data plan for my iPad 2. I just called them and I have to wait till I get down there to see if I can reactivate the card. I think it's just over 60 days now. I may have to get another card. From what I've read, you can't reactivate them.
*** called the AT&T store in my home town and they said that I should be able to just enter the same info that I did when first using the card. The expiry issue is apparently with those Go Phones where you actually lost the number.


----------

